# questions about being a surrogate



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

Does anyone know the cost for the family who is interested in having a surrogate mother? Say if I wanted to be a surrogate for a friend... What happens from start to end?
tia!


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I did it for free basically. They paid for all prenatal/postpartum appointments and the delivery (I didn't have insurance.) It was also for family friends. My mother was supposed to do it but was diagnosed with skin cancer so I did it. I was 19. It was a great experience. I would do it again as soon as I am finished having my own children.


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

medical costs = $50,000
Surrogate compensation = $20,000
other things including legal and travel = $30,000


----------

